# Going down the path of a chicken



## SunsFan (Jun 22, 2017)

Whats up everybody. So i did an introduction about a month ago, i started lifting around 2 and a half months ago. So for the first month i gained 8lbs second month another 8 lbs these last few weeks just one lb a week. I was skinny so alot of that was due to my huge calorie boost to what i was used to and the usual new lifter gains when you start. Im now at 161, started at 143. Not bad for a newbie i guess.
Anyway everything is growing but my calves are struggling. I do not want to be one of those guys that looks like a chicken when i start putting more weight on. Right now im only doing calf raises, what else can i do to help these little guys out. I know its really early but i would rather start to fix it now than make it a bigger problem before fixing it. 
One more question. Creatine. So all im doing now is eating food and drinking these 1200 calorie bulking shakes. My stomach is getting bigger, but as you can tell im not too worried about that, just need to put the weight on. Will creatine give me an even bigger gut down the road? Is in absolutely necessary for me to add this as a supplement? I know guys that swear by the stuff and some that say its a waste. 
Oh and i live in Phoenix so water intake is not a problem for me, i have to drink copious amounts not to die out here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2017)

No supplement is necessary unless you are lacking and your health is suffering.  So no creatine is not required especially if you are eating red meat. Which you should be.

If the scale has slowed a but don't worry too much. You don't want to gain to fast anyway or else it's going to be mostly fat. 

As for calves - it's largely genetic. But do beat the shit out of them a few times per week both seated and standing.


----------



## ron1204 (Jun 22, 2017)

As far as calves, gotta hit them hard and often. If you are one of the unlucky few that their calves just wont grow no matter what, along with a great member from here that shall go un-named, then your ****ed, but most likely not the case. Its very early and they will most likely grow. 
If you can replace those 1200 calorie shakes with real food, itll be a lot better plus your digestive system will thank you. 
You shouldnt be too concerned with creatine right now, ive never taken it and im ok. 
Apart from that, just keep at it. 16 lbs in 2 months is great even for beginner gains.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 22, 2017)

if your gym doesn't have a standing calve raise machine you can put one of those small boxes under the bar in the Smith machine, stand on it with your toes and do standing calve raises there


----------



## snake (Jun 22, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> As for calves - it's largely genetic. But do beat the shit out of them a few times per week both seated and standing.



Here's 30+ years of lifting experience. If you're hitting your calves hard and getting little to nothing out of it, it's not your fault. Blame your parents.


----------



## SunsFan (Jun 22, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> If you can replace those 1200 calorie shakes with real food, itll be a lot better plus your digestive system will thank you.



So im guessing thats why the uncontrollable farting, my four year old daughter thinks its fantastic. Wife not so much


----------



## SunsFan (Jun 22, 2017)

snake said:


> Here's 30+ years of lifting experience. If you're hitting your calves hard and getting little to nothing out of it, it's not your fault. Blame your parents.



Thanks snake. My father also has skinny calves, mother not so much. Hopefully i land in between.


----------



## SunsFan (Jun 22, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> No supplement is necessary unless you are lacking and your health is suffering.  So no creatine is not required especially if you are eating red meat. Which you should be.
> .



I am actually eating alot of chicken breast and eggs. I do eat red meat. Will start eating more of it. Thanks Pillar


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 23, 2017)

Training calves blows


----------



## ReconMarine (Jun 23, 2017)

I hit my calves twice a week.  Monday and Friday.  Friday is leg day, but I hit them on chest day because they need the extra work to grow.  Also calves can sometimes take higher rep sets to wake them up.  You walk on them all day up and down stairs etc. sometimes 10 rep sets won't get it done.  I have skinny calves, but I have managed to get them to respond with heavy as I can stand for 15 to 20 reps 3-4 sets twice a week.  Just something you could try.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 24, 2017)

I been trying to get my calfs bigger for years man I just do what snake says and blame my parents


----------

